# converting shed to loft



## mystery (Jan 13, 2007)

hi, i have a shed and i was wondering how i can convert it into a loft. it has a sliding door with a lock and it has a window each side, one is made of wire mesh and the other is made of clear plastic, the floor is solid concrete. i also have feeders and perches in there and also a dog crate with perches to keep them in at night for extra security. is there anything else i need to add? and will this be big enough for 1 pair?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My lofts are all converted sheds for security reasons. Yet everything you said is fine. Pigeons love sunshine so you may need to put some clear plastic sheets on the roof for the sun to fall thru . It also drys the loft which is good. Beware of drafts.

How big is the shed & the dog crate?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You didn't mention the size of the shed, as that would determine how many birds you can keep.

If this is a metal shed I would also be concerned about it getting very hot in there in the summer. Also there should be ventilation under the eaves-all around the roof, as pigeons require good air flow.

If it has windows directly on opposite sides that can cause air drafts which is not in the best interest for pigeons. You would need to close one up and open the other further and built an aviary outside. If it has windows on all sides you can open them-but you still need air vents under the roof, and make sure the rain cannot get in and leave any kind of standing water.

This shed was basically built to house objects and not birds, so I'm concerned about anything else you may not have mentioned. The sliding door itself me be cause for concern, anything that is sharp or has sharp edges can be dangerous for them.

I hate to sound so negative just want to make sure the birds will be safe, healthy and happy.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

First the concrete flooring must have something done with it. I recommend using shavings to cover the floor from keeping it from getting cold or damp. Another big deal is the heat issue. First i would put a 5x3 ft whole in the southern side of the loft close to the ground. Then if the shed has rafters or has a pointed top you need to put chicken wire in the top to create a roof that will left the air in and not the pigeons up. Now a pair of pigeons need one box per pair and one 1 1/2 x1 1/2 ft perch per pigeon. If you need any more help I have alot of experiance in converting sheds and other structures into small "lofts".


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, one of my old lofts was a converted shed. It had wood flooring and one compartment for only flying birds(tipplers) with only perches, and another compartment for breeding and all my other breeds, with a mixture of perches and next boxes. These pics arent very good, ill scrounge around for some better ones. My birds never head a problem, and it gets hot here in the summer, and cold here in the winter. Im in Minnesota.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi wonword,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I enjoyed your pictures with different seasons. Looks like you have a lot of open window areas around the shed for ventilation, that is good. Do you keep the door open all day? 

I like the addition of the aviary too!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi wonword,
> 
> Welcome to Pigeon Talk,
> 
> ...


Thanks! In the summer I keep the door open all day, and in the winter I shut it to conserve heat. I left the windows cracked open for ventilation. I dont have this loft anymore, but the only thing I really think it needed was a big whole cut out of the roof and plexiglass panels put in for more sunlight. Sunlight is key to keeping a dry loft! When building coops, I often double the top of the aviary as a landing board, it usually works out well. Thanks~John

PS-Ill be starting to build another coop next spring, Im gonna take my time with it so I turns out great.


----------

